# Angola Barben



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,
I saw in the pet store as B.fasciolatus (bariloides). I liked them. But I first read about it. It is said that they will damage the plants.
Does anyone have experience with these fish?

Greetings


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I just read on them and what I am reading says they do best in heavily planted tanks with soft water. But their habitat usually is sand bottom with driftwood roots and branches. Also prefers dim lighting.

‘Barbus’ fasciolatus – African Banded Barb ? Seriously Fish


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

So, today I got my fish. First condition. There are Wintercyclops with egg sacs.
By the way, thanks for the link.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Sweet looking.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

The area is now dark, peaty, with Moorkienholz and oak leaves. It looks as if they feel comfortable. Have more color. But they are shy and the photographing is not easy.


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

They are very pretty! I like the golden-orange base color with the black stripes...very tiger-ish!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to show you my first Angolan barben juveniles.


----------

